# FAO Ade!



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just watch what you buy on Saturday!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> image
> 
> Just watch what you buy on Saturday!


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I've already told him to keep an eye out for some rather tasty looking powder grey tincs:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Stop it! This will not happen again!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Mindy, seriously bud, stuff the powder blues, he has CITRONELLAS!

Like I said, I am only going to pick up a pair of vents, that's all. Not got room for anything else, and if I had it would be that trio of summersi......

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't see them on his site!?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't see them on his site!?


They are on there Morgan, don't know why you cant see them


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

O

M


G.


I don't even have cash to reserve them. I'm on £50 until 30th.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> O
> 
> M
> 
> ...


Steal The Money!!!! Secretly raid your other half's purse over a couple of days


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Good plan. How much are they btw?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

The large Juveniles are £70 but the Juveniles are £55


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah 55 is good. Ah man I'm torn. I'll just wait and see what's still there on the 30th.

Anyone else planning a trip soon? We could meet up and hug.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pickpocket some old people on Pension Day!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah 55 is good. Ah man I'm torn. I'll just wait and see what's still there on the 30th.
> 
> Anyone else planning a trip soon? We could meet up and hug.


ill give u a hug morg


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

stewie m said:


> ill give u a hug morg


Nice one, see you there. Bring a happy face.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice one, see you there. Bring a happy face.


im not going


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah 55 is good. Ah man I'm torn. I'll just wait and see what's still there on the 30th.
> 
> Anyone else planning a trip soon? *We could meet up and hug*.


I want a hug :flrt:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I want a hug :flrt:


hey i was first :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I want a hug :flrt:


No. I'm good thanks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

OMG I can see them now!

Please don't go please don't go please don't go....


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Phone Marc, see if he will hold onto some without a deposit for you. He will sometimes.

Ade


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Well that whole thread confused me.:lol2:

Just as I'm getting my pums from Marc.

Adrian(ade)

Ade don't suppose you could pick up some plants I forgot to get for me?
I can pay you at the frog-meet:blush::notworthy:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye go on then Kroot. Drop me a PM with your list, so long as it's not too long or expensive.  lol

Ade


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

About £1000 worth plus a few minor other bits, so not too bad:gasp::whistling2:






Na I wish only 2-3 plants max. I've got to get back by coach.

Also depends if theLEDs arrive at Alans.
That'll teach us for going to London zoo yesterday.


Cheers.

Adrian.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

No problem then, just let me know which ones you want. 

Ade


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

:2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Get me some Cits and Powder greys. IOU innit.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get me some Cits and Powder greys. IOU innit.


lmao

Sorry bud but, uhm, I've nowhere to keep them until you can collect them., yeah that's it. :lol2:

As I've said before, if I had a viv for them, and I suppose a bit more spare cash this week, I'd be snapping his hand of for those 3 summersi! £350 for 3 frogs though, ouchies. :gasp: Already spent about £800 on frogs last month...

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Bud, just to say IT WASN'T me! All I bought were some vents, a nice potted fireball brom and that ficus for Adrian! But somebody has bought ALL of the powder blues, and the citronellas are all spoken for now as well, apparently they sold really really fast.

Bad luck bud.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

KIll me.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Yay you got the ficus! Thanks mate:no1: Pay you ASAP.

Also I had those vents on reserve for months, then got lured into the pums I just got from him and so canceled those little sexy thangs. 

Glad they went to an Adrian in the end.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

lol Aye, they're lovely little frogs and should be good company for my current male.  Thanks for cancelling, as I was having trouble finding anybody else with Rio Napa/Napo vents (the Napa/Napo thing is because the only information I can find is for Rio Napo vents, I can't find anything on ther internet about Rio Napa vents). Lots with amazonica, French guyana or even Borja Ridge, but no Rio Napa.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> KIll me.


Seriously bud, wasn't me this time. You can see now why I suggested you try to reserver them pdq, the sell like lightning.

I actually saw them as well, and the powder blues most were easily sexed, citronellas the bigger frogs were sexable.

A really ouch situation for you bud, I really feel for you. All of the auratus were gone as well. He'd got matechos still but not sure how long for.

Ade


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

can't help but laugh :lol2: snooze ya lose morgy :Na_Na_Na_Na: just buy more whites


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> KIll me.


morg Rana has powder blues in surinam imports and f1s just see if hes got any available when he comes to uk frogday, the f1s are cheaper as well :2thumb:. I quite fancied getting some from Rana myself as theyre something a bit different, i also fancy a pair of Nikita but even though theyre the size of a jack russell theyre still a lot of money


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> morg Rana has powder blues in surinam imports and f1s just see if hes got any available when he comes to uk frogday, the f1s are cheaper as well :2thumb:. I quite fancied getting some from Rana myself as theyre something a bit different, i also fancy a pair of Nikita but even though theyre the size of a jack russell theyre still a lot of money


Do I need to reserve them for UK frog day?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do I need to reserve them for UK frog day?


I would bud, if you don't want to walk up to their table only to be told "Sorry, these are sold". lol

Seriously bud, with less common morphs you have to be really quick to make sure they're yours. I think that was what Andaroo was trying to say, in his own way. lol


Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So UK frog day is just a pick up point then, really.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> So UK frog day is just a pick up point then, really.


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well it is, anyone loaded enough can just pre order whenever they like. No point driving up there expecting something interesting as they'll all be taken before the doors even open.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Not that sort of pick up point:lol2:






I think a lot of people may use it as a chance to preorder and collect, however I'm sure there should be plenty of extras if the suppliers have any sense.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


Oh Ron.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I think most shows get used as collection points to some degree or other (careful wording, with Ron around. lol). I know Marc was telling me yesterday that most of the frogs at Hamm were just there to be collected. Still should be plenty there though, so long as you get there early enough, that you can just buy. Just for uncommon frogs like uncommon tinc morphs, you stand very little chance of getting to them before somebody else does, and at the end of the day better to know that you WILL get them if you are going to make the trip.

I'm not actually going to it for frogs though anyway. Mainly I'm going for the social aspect, the opportunity to meet and chat with other hobbyists, then the education aspect, finally probably to impulse buy some nice plants.  lol I'd be going to it even if I didn't have an insatiable appetite for plants.

Come on Morg, you know you want to talk frogs with folks. lol

Ade


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Come on Morg, you know you want to talk frogs with folks. lol


 
I would have thought a Gardeners World convention would have been more Morg's sort of thing 


As for Hamm, there were bargains to be had, although prices have gone up. I was talking to a UK trade supplier just after he left the show on Saturday night, he was pleased with his haul up until he told me 'Yeah, prices were not great, got what was needed but turned a few things down - Some bloke was trying to flog me some juvenile Roccoco toads but there was no way on gods earth that I was going to pay £3 each for them!.....'. 


Phone went abit quiet after I pointed out the apparent surge in interest in them recently . I expect he's kicked himself into oblivion now.


Should be going to the June one if anyone fancies the trip.
Cheers
Al


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll get there and all the plants will be gone.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll get there and all the plants will be gone.


Not if you get there earlier than me... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Marc ended up with 2 pairs of Rococo toads that he was sold as something else. Sold already. Heck my dad who ran me over there was cooing over them, and they are kind of cute in an ugly way. lol

Ade


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am really looking forward to frog day, although don't think I will be getting anymore frogs but you never know! I am just going for the social, the talks and also for the plants. Morgan if you pay for the tickets online up front you get to go in early.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye Matt, but I already bought my tickets online. lol

Ade


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Aye Matt, but I already bought my tickets online. lol
> 
> Ade


Well then, let's get you banned from going so you leave all of us some plants and frogs then. Haha:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

lol I'm sure there will be plenty of plants to go around for us all.  It's not like I'm even after plants for vivs either, I just like plants! Bought a nice fireball brom yesterday, potted with a couple of pups for £5 at Dartfrog. Plan is to keep it potted, and just use the pups where I need them, like the left hand side of my Regina viv which has a big gap. I love orchids as well, and my wife is into tillandsia, so have hopes to see a few of them there as well.

Seriously though, I WONT be buying frogs (need to keep telling myself this.... lol). I may have to squeeze another viv in as it is to rehome the trio of impulse bought (sort of, I'd been eyeing them up on the site for ages... Couldn't resist any more.) Borja ridge vents I grabbed yesterday if their current home doesn't work out... Oops. lol I can't help it, I love vents. Hearing my little Tom (my original male Rio Napa) calling almost constantly since he got his new pals warms my heart it does.  They have a lovely little call.

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont know if your all aware of this but Bens Jungle is not going to uk frogday for some reason, but Rana has promised to take lots of plants and it will still be a good day not to be missed in my opinion, and more importantly ive just found a new supplier of some nice plants so will be getting an order in a week or 2 :2thumb:

morg ide email Ruud at Rana and ask about the tincs see if its worth reserving them he might say its to early, but no harm in asking and hes a nice bloke


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I might do. I may aswell use the money I was going to spend next month and get another viv ready.

Expect a PM when I have deposit money!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Dont know if your all aware of this but Bens Jungle is not going to uk frogday for some reason, but Rana has promised to take lots of plants and it will still be a good day not to be missed in my opinion, and more importantly ive just found a new supplier of some nice plants so will be getting an order in a week or 2 :2thumb:
> 
> morg ide email Ruud at Rana and ask about the tincs see if its worth reserving them he might say its to early, but no harm in asking and hes a nice bloke


Yeah, Marc mentioned that to me when I mentioned UK Frog Day to him yesterday. Not too worried though, as Rana plants are fantastic quality! Most of the plants in my conversion are from Rana, couple from a garden centre and a couple from Bert Westerman.

Besides, never know what hobbyists will have tables with stuff of interest.... 

Ade


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> Dont know if your all aware of this but Bens Jungle is not going to uk frogday for some reason, but Rana has promised to take lots of plants and it will still be a good day not to be missed in my opinion, and more importantly ive just found a new supplier of some nice plants so will be getting an order in a week or 2 :2thumb:
> 
> morg ide email Ruud at Rana and ask about the tincs see if its worth reserving them he might say its to early, but no harm in asking and hes a nice bloke


 
I saw that on Dendroworld mate - Seem's to have all gone a little 'middle east' on there in the last week or so sadly. There are one or two theories as to why BJ are not going anymore, but must not speculate I suppose. I'd like to go to the 'Frog Day' but don't think I'll be able to make it, I'm sure it'll be a very interesting day for those that go though.

Cheers
Al


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Im going i even booked our holiday for the monday instead of the friday when she wanted to go, so if i dont go now she wont be happy :blowup:
Im going to have a table hopefully selling vivs 

I think we all need to go if possible its the first year and theres going to be problems and doubters but if it works it will only get better in my opinion, so Al you had better make the effort :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah, Marc mentioned that to me when I mentioned UK Frog Day to him yesterday. Not too worried though, as Rana plants are fantastic quality! Most of the plants in my conversion are from Rana, couple from a garden centre and a couple from Bert Westerman.
> 
> Besides, never know what hobbyists will have tables with stuff of interest....
> 
> Ade


 
Yer Ranas plants are good ive had loads, all the ones ive been selling come from Rana, his frogs are excellent as well ive never lost a single frog ive had off him to be fair, and most are adult size as well

Its a wonder Marc isnt having a table at the show


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Im going i even booked our holiday for the monday instead of the friday when she wanted to go, so if i dont go now she wont be happy :blowup:
> Im going to have a table hopefully selling vivs
> 
> I think we all need to go if possible its the first year and theres going to be problems and doubters but if it works it will only get better in my opinion, so Al you had better make the effort :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Here here Rich..... Things are getting a bit hard in our neck of the woods but we are desparate to go Al if ya can get to us,if we can possibly go, we will get ya the rest of the way 
Stu


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

morg r u gettin those hylo lemurs or wat lar?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> Im going i even booked our holiday for the monday instead of the friday when she wanted to go, so if i dont go now she wont be happy :blowup:
> Im going to have a table hopefully selling vivs
> 
> I think we all need to go if possible its the first year and theres going to be problems and doubters but if it works it will only get better in my opinion, so Al you had better make the effort :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Never say never mate, and I agree about supporting it - It's just a logistical nightmare aswell for me. It obviously doesn't clash with Hamm this June then does it? I won't ask anymore questions mate, I can tell your missus has got some more washing-up for you to do  (you'll be making it up to her forever mate haha!).

Cheers
Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Here here Rich..... Things are getting a bit hard in our neck of the woods but we are desparate to go Al if ya can get to us,if we can possibly go, we will get ya the rest of the way
> Stu


 
That's a very kind offer Stu - I might just hold you to that, not to mention it'd be a pleasure to meet you aswell (I've met most of the regular 'orrible lot on here so need to get all the stickers so to speak ).

Cheers
Al


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Is this frog day like a reptile meet? :hmm: Where and when


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Never say never mate, and I agree about supporting it - It's just a logistical nightmare aswell for me. It obviously doesn't clash with Hamm this June then does it? I won't ask anymore questions mate, I can tell your missus has got some more washing-up for you to do  (you'll be making it up to her forever mate haha!).
> 
> Cheers
> Al


 
Haha my missus lives in her own house ive twice tried married life and twice only lasted 2 years :blush: so now ill stay on my own and use the spare rooms for making vivs and keeping frogs :2thumb:
As long as she gets her holidays a year shes good

It is a long way though Al if you dont drive to be fair
Dont know the june date for hamm its not listed on there website for some reason


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Yer Ranas plants are good ive had loads, all the ones ive been selling come from Rana, his frogs are excellent as well ive never lost a single frog ive had off him to be fair, and most are adult size as well
> 
> Its a wonder Marc isnt having a table at the show


Aye, he wanted to I think, but already has something booked that week, he was a bit annoyed about it. lol

You are spot on about those who can go should make the effort! If we want to see UK Frog Day become a regular thing, and grow, then we need to prove that folks want it and will make the effort to go there! I have Detailer to thank for my been able to go, and I'm pretty sure he's open to taking a couple more folks so long as they are within our area of the Midlands (he's Derby, I'm Stafford).

I also feel that meeting people rather than just talking on forums is good in more ways than just for the hobby. It's a good way to find out what folks are really like, away from the sterilising media of text on a screen. It makes our interactions go smoother, as we can come to understand each other better, eg. not taking offesnse with people who just tend to be succinct on forums. Or those who come across as rude when they don't mean to etc. Heck Richie, I know we've bumped heads before, but I'm still looking forward to meeting you.  lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Alex M said:


> That's a very kind offer Stu - I might just hold you to that, not to mention it'd be a pleasure to meet you aswell (I've met most of the regular 'orrible lot on here so need to get all the stickers so to speak ).
> 
> Cheers
> Al


ha we're a bit scarey mate :whistling2: but i'm sue you'll cope(ok Shaz is lovely tis only me),mate your always welcome here,nuff said,two stickers for the price of one....... can't be bad,
stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I need to meet someone other than Richie :lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

to me every day is frog day


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> ha we're a bit scarey mate :whistling2: but i'm sue you'll cope(ok Shaz is lovely tis only me),mate your always welcome here,nuff said,two stickers for the price of one....... can't be bad,
> stu


 
Well, if there's one thing i've learnt regarding herptile fanatics - They/We are ALL an odd bunch so nothing to worry about there mate! Will get back to your PM in a second me old mucker 

Cheers
Al


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need to meet someone other than Richie :lol2:


 nothing wrong with the welsh mate they just have bigger leeks than us:gasp:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> nothing wrong with the welsh mate they just have bigger leeks than us:gasp:


you trying to say we piss longer :naughty:

and Morg if you had come to the pras show you would have met loads of people oh and me of course, so make sure you go to frogday and we'll all have another get together, trust me itll be worth going to see the table of dartfrogs Rana take to a show :gasp:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm 6'5" tall with short bright green hair. Good luck missing me. lmao

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That was maybe the best bit about PRAS- meeting so many nice people- although the animals on offer were pretty cool, too.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'm 6'5" tall with short bright green hair. Good luck missing me. lmao
> 
> Ade


I saw you earlier on the sweetcorn advert :gasp:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> That was maybe the best bit about PRAS- meeting so many nice people- although the animals on offer were pretty cool, too.


 
Very true mate - It actually made the decent selection of amphibians (and reptiles) secondary in the scheme of things!. As the Jolly Green Giant has said, it does make a difference to actually know or have met those you're talking to on the forum, so this frog day will also be good for forumites to get to know each other, as we'll as admiring everyone queing behind Morg whilst he negotiates buying ALL of Dutch Rana's plant collection (leave me some moss balls please pal).

Cheers
Al


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> you trying to say we piss longer :naughty:
> 
> and Morg if you had come to the pras show you would have met loads of people oh and me of course, so make sure you go to frogday and we'll all have another get together, trust me itll be worth going to see the table of dartfrogs Rana take to a show :gasp:


 :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Very true mate - It actually made the decent selection of amphibians (and reptiles) secondary in the scheme of things!. As the Jolly Green Giant has said, it does make a difference to actually know or have met those you're talking to on the forum, so this frog day will also be good for forumites to get to know each other, as we'll as admiring everyone queing behind Morg whilst he negotiates buying ALL of Dutch Rana's plant collection (leave me some moss balls please pal).
> 
> Cheers
> Al


 Green giants and moss balls
deja vue
And ya never know after he has finished with the plants he might just get some more fro............NAH
there is going to be some left for us after all....YIPPEE:2thumb::2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm 6ft 2 and stunning.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm 6ft 2 and stunning.


So stunning... When I saw his picture, took 2months of councelling to get over it:gasp:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Is this stunning in the same meaning as the effect of a stun grenade? Disorientation, dizzyness and nausea?  Sorry Morg, had to say it bud. 

You know the irony of the green giant analogy? I HATE sweet corn. lol It gets better, back when I first started my nurse training I had to wear a bottle green uniform (trousers and tunic).... Got the green giant jokes then as well.  Oh well, couple of years back my hair was blue. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> So stunning... When I saw his picture, took 2months of councelling to get over it:gasp:


You are a bad person. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> You are a bad person. :lol2:


He can take it, he's 6ft 2" and apparently good looking.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Richie that's awesome that you're gonna have a table, cos then that means if we accidentally buy any frogs, we can just tootle on over to you and buy a viv :2thumb:
I hope they'll have some fantastica there, my little one needs some friends if he survives until then! I thought it was a girl until it started calling yesterday :flrt: it must have been that one calling the whole time, cos I never actually saw who was calling when I heard it before.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Richie that's awesome that you're gonna have a table, cos then that means if we accidentally buy any frogs, we can just tootle on over to you and buy a viv :2thumb:
> I hope they'll have some fantastica there, my little one needs some friends if he survives until then! I thought it was a girl until it started calling yesterday :flrt: it must have been that one calling the whole time, cos I never actually saw who was calling when I heard it before.


Hopefully Manda other people will have the same idea, ill proberbly take a few setup as well :mf_dribble:

Why dont you ask spanner i think hes got more fants, real shame about your other ones and very strange. I got to be honest i very rarely see mine they just dive for cover when i enter the room, not as bold as my pumilio


----------

